# 2008 Year of the Frog lecture, April 17th Columubs, OH



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone planning on attending the "2008 Year of the Frog" lecture on April 17th?
I believe it is sponsored by the Columbus Zoo and features Dr. Kevin Zippel of Amphibian Ark. Proceeds go to amphibian ark.

Here is a link:
http://www.columbuszoo.org/conservation/events.aspx?eventId=47

I saw an add in a local paper and was thinking of attending. Wondering if anyone else from dendroboard would be there.


----------

